# 525 vs slosh 30



## ONESHOT (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone ? I have a 525 mag, seems like too much plastic, casts well, except those days with a stiff wind in your face. Just looking for opinions. Need to buy another reel for the arsenal.
I fish assateague and ocracoke. Thanks. John


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

You just cant go wrong with the slosh. Best piece of tackle I ever bought. Years of abuse.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Never had any problems with my 525's.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Which ever one you can pick up in Marketplace for a good price.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

ONESHOT said:


> I have a 525 mag, seems like too much plastic...


The 525's plastic has never been a problem. In theory an all metal reel sounds like it would be more durable, but I've never heard of of a 525 frame wearing out. Between those two, if I didn't need the extra line capacity of the slosh then I would probably lean towards the 525, but thats just me. Both are great reels. 



Islander80 said:


> Which ever one you can pick up in Marketplace for a good price.


Now there's a good answer.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

slosh is tacky......525mag is much better reel
now if you're looking at a saltist the picture changes


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

I have both the 525 and the sha30, i use the 525 on my anchor rod and sha30 on the heaver. 525 is a amazing casting reel but does not have enough capacity for me to be comfortable with fishing cobia. The sha has pleanty of capacity but lacks the speed needed for a hard cast like for drum. Both have their applications so buy them both.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i keep forgetting you guys use mono.
525mag holds way more than enough braid.


----------



## ONESHOT (Jul 15, 2010)

fish bucket said:


> i keep forgetting you guys use mono.
> 525mag holds way more than enough braid.


 thanks for the replies, forgot to say that the reel i buy, will be to replace a worn out 980 mag. i have three saltist 30's, one 525, and a 7000c3, and an avet. this will be for a backup reel. i know. i'm a tackle ho.
i tried braid, toooo many unexplained breakoffs.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

theres always an explanation for breakoffs.
just too many good reasons not to use braid.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

*What 757 fire said*

I agree with him 100%


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ONESHOT said:


> thanks for the replies, forgot to say that the reel i buy, will be to replace a worn out 980 mag. i have three saltist 30's, one 525, and a 7000c3, and an avet. this will be for a backup reel. i know. i'm a tackle ho.
> i tried braid, toooo many unexplained breakoffs.


 For a fact the sloshes just hold up longer when you abuse them compaired to the 525...

Both cast good,and both have their ups and downs.. You can explode a spool on a sloosh with a ray or shark if you pack the line on during the fight.. Course if you use braid as Fishbucket suggest it won't expand and crack.. Imho,the drag is better in the sloosh and last longer..


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

For a fact the sloshes just hold up longer when you abuse them compaired to the 525...

that is an opinion but it sure ain't a fact.
i have had my 525mag t for at least 7-8 years and have fished it hard without a lick of trouble.
only thing i've ever done to it is change the line.
now a slosh may be as good but it can't possibly be better.
i've had 2 slosh's and didn't keep either.
now the saltist (when magged) will give the penn a run for it's money


----------



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

I have several of each. Love them both, both are plenty tough IMHO. I pretty much tear down my reels all the way after the spring season and the fall season. I guess I would give a slight edge to the slosh's for robustness of design. (is "robustness" a word?) I actually try to "not" abuse my reels, so they all hold up pretty well.

I fish almost eclusively with 6500's so the "plastic" reels are basically backups. But when I set up a 3rd or fourth backup rod, it usually has a 525 on it. My 4th backup for 8 and bait is a G. Loomis 1448 with a 525, great combo. The slosh's usually gets paired to one of my St. Croix Graph-Lites for backup, backup, or for handing off to rookie friends. 

I don't think you can go wrong with either reel, it comes down to preference and what kind of fishing you are doing.

Good Luck,


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

fish bucket said:


> slosh is tacky......525mag is much better reel
> now if you're looking at a saltist the picture changes


A Saltist is basically just a Slosh with a metal body and instant anti-reverse.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> For a fact the sloshes just hold up longer when you abuse them compaired to the 525...
> 
> Both cast good,and both have their ups and downs.. You can explode a spool on a sloosh with a ray or shark if you pack the line on during the fight.. Course if you use braid as Fishbucket suggest it won't expand and crack.. Imho,the drag is better in the sloosh and last longer..




I disagree about the drag, the Penn is Carbon fiber right? I would strongly prefer an HT-100 drag than a felt drag. I replaced the drag in my Slosh long ago and have not looked back. I have caught literally hundreds of catfish, dozens of sharks and rays and a few stripers on it, just took it apart last week, it looked the same as when I put it in, greased with a little Cal's.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

fish123 said:


> A Saltist is basically just a Slosh with a metal body and instant anti-reverse.


and don't forget one of the biggest things ... the gearbox is moved forward and out of the way ...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish123 said:


> I disagree about the drag, the Penn is Carbon fiber right? I would strongly prefer an HT-100 drag than a felt drag. I replaced the drag in my Slosh long ago and have not looked back. I have caught literally hundreds of catfish, dozens of sharks and rays and a few stripers on it, just took it apart last week, it looked the same as when I put it in, greased with a little Cal's.


 Neither a slosh or 525 penn is carbon fiber,unless it is aftermarket,or some new one that has recently come out...



fish bucket said:


> For a fact the sloshes just hold up longer when you abuse them compaired to the 525...
> 
> that is an opinion but it sure ain't a fact.
> i have had my 525mag t for at least 7-8 years and have fished it hard without a lick of trouble.
> ...


Yeah,Bucket,it is opinion no doubt.. Although formed on the basis of three 525's I owned for 2 years... Bearings went in one two weeks after I bought it,rdt exchanged it out and gave me another.. Drag in one wasn't too sweet,still used it,but not as good as the other two,and not even close to the 7 sl's I owned.. BTW,the sl's lasted being used on the planks,surf,and in a boat with charters for 7yrs without being opened until the anti reverse finally ate it in one.. Sent them all to a tackle shop here and they all work fine again... 

That is what I formed my opinion from.. Guess it may be kinda like "Chevy vs Ford" topic... Ya get lemons in them all,two outta three was too much so they got sold on this board...


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

the magged 525 does it all for me, and then some.

for plugging, i use a 525mag loaded with 300 yards of 20# fireline crystal

for spike baiting i use another 525mag loaded with 200+ yards of 17# cajun lightning clear mono.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> theres always an explanation for breakoffs.
> just too many good reasons not to use braid.


I disagree. I use braid on ALL of my surf set ups. Spinning and Conventional and have NEVER had any "UNEXPLAINED" break offs. Braid works just fine.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Guess it may be kinda like "Chevy vs Ford" topic... Ya get lemons in them all...

now thats a fact! 

ruddedogg,
i too get very few breakoffs.
i was just saying that when one occurs there is a reason for it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> Guess it may be kinda like "Chevy vs Ford" topic... Ya get lemons in them all...
> 
> now thats a fact!
> 
> ...


This is true.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks Drumdum... I dont think I could be a moderator.. 
I don't maintain my reels. Come swimmin with me and your Penn. Lets make that 100 times. add 15 years. The slosh is due for its 2nd cleaning I guess. don't matter.. It always works. all I could ask of a reel... Have never owned the penn, but guys I know that stay half submerged don't like them. Sorry Penn fans, just my 2ct.
Pup


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

you fish slosh's under water like a van stall and have no problems with the reels?
thats pretty impressive.
noo,thats mighty impressive!
my penn couldn't do it and i'm very surprised any conventional can.


being a moderator takes a special person.
i don't think i could qualify.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

me neither. kenny's a helluva guy. One of those guys you hope all people could be like.


anyway yeah i started my conventionals with daiwas. got more distance with the penns. sold all my diawas and bought penns. None of them broke per-say, but they were not consistant, esp after multiple cleanings. Did not at all do well with sand or water in them. Neither do the diawas, but the diawas handle it much better. The daiwa to this day is still the only reel that if theres sand or whatever on it, i pour water on it and shake, cast. Everything else I have to tear apart.

Take it for what it is though, I fish abus and they are nitpicky as can be. But if i wanted to buy one reel and have it work and have a smooth drag. Daiwa. The 525 just doesn't do anything too well except cast. Doesn't have the capacity to comfortably cobia fish, doesn't out throw an abu. Daiawa wont throw farther than an abu, but has better drag, clicker, capacity and toughness. When I need to reach, abu... When I need to fish including boat/yak (meaning it stays wet) its daiwa.

jmho


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Neither a slosh or 525 penn is carbon fiber,unless it is aftermarket,or some new one that has recently come out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, I stand corrected, I thought all new Penns were HT-100.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

current usa 525mags use ht100 drag washers.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish123 said:


> Oh, I stand corrected, I thought all new Penns were HT-100.


 Ok,I stand corrected.. Like I said though,it's a new one,not like the junk drag I had in mine..... At least they corrected that,next maybe they'll make it a little tougher for me...  Don't know why I'm even saying that,have had a saltist for the last 2 seasons,they hold up like tanks as well,and have taken dunkings just like my slooshes have... 

I think I just have a bad taste for penns (other than the slammer) every penn from the jigmaster,squider(drags s*cked in both of them),several different spinners (drags didn't last "peanut butter time" as well as the anti reverse went out) 975 international (that the clicker blew out on after the 3rd drum hit,and the drag s*cked almost right outta the box),to the 525's,have just had terrible luck with em period.... I guess my opinions could be considered bias when it comes to judging a penn reel...


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

as much as some folks beat up on the "veneral m1 squiddah", that crank sure has taken in a lotta fish during its heyday ... heck, still does today. ever look at some olde tyme surfcaster pics from the 50's and 60's? look at those stout, but by today's standards, short poles with maybe 3 or 4 guides and a tip top, with a squiddah or jigmeister bolted on a cork or wrapped cord handle. man, those were the horse 'n' buggy dayze ... and here we are with our whiz bang 12' long, uber light sticks and super slick 200 yard casting reels that are tricked out so that even a newbie can make a nest-free cast every time. yeesh, gimme the good ol' dayze and birds nests on every 10th cast. .... NOT!  

back on topic - all of the reels mentioned have good 'n' not-so-good capabilities. all will get the job done if you let them and don't treat them like krap.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Ok,I stand corrected.. Like I said though,it's a new one,not like the junk drag I had in mine..... At least they corrected that,next maybe they'll make it a little tougher for me...  Don't know why I'm even saying that,have had a saltist for the last 2 seasons,they hold up like tanks as well,and have taken dunkings just like my slooshes have...
> 
> I think I just have a bad taste for penns (other than the slammer) every penn from the jigmaster,squider(drags s*cked in both of them),several different spinners (drags didn't last "peanut butter time" as well as the anti reverse went out) 975 international (that the clicker blew out on after the 3rd drum hit,and the drag s*cked almost right outta the box),to the 525's,have just had terrible luck with em period.... I guess my opinions could be considered bias when it comes to judging a penn reel...



That's because new Penns are AWFUL!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BeachBob said:


> as much as some folks beat up on the "veneral m1 squiddah", that crank sure has taken in a lotta fish during its heyday ... heck, still does today. ever look at some olde tyme surfcaster pics from the 50's and 60's? look at those stout, but by today's standards, short poles with maybe 3 or 4 guides and a tip top, with a squiddah or jigmeister bolted on a cork or wrapped cord handle. man, those were the horse 'n' buggy dayze ... and here we are with our whiz bang 12' long, uber light sticks and super slick 200 yard casting reels that are tricked out so that even a newbie can make a nest-free cast every time. yeesh, gimme the good ol' dayze and birds nests on every 10th cast. .... NOT!
> 
> back on topic - all of the reels mentioned have good 'n' not-so-good capabilities. all will get the job done if you let them and don't treat them like krap.


 I was one of those pulling in drum and kings with those reels and rods (magnaflex and 68 lamiglass),although with the introduction to the abu,I left that jerky drag and went to the darkside... 

Yeap,I do treat em like "krap" aka crap.. That's why I use diawas (slooshes and saltists) now..


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

BeachBob said:


> as much as some folks beat up on the "veneral m1 squiddah", that crank sure has taken in a lotta fish during its heyday ... heck, still does today. ever look at some olde tyme surfcaster pics from the 50's and 60's? look at those stout, but by today's standards, short poles with maybe 3 or 4 guides and a tip top, with a squiddah or jigmeister bolted on a cork or wrapped cord handle. man, those were the horse 'n' buggy dayze ... and here we are with our whiz bang 12' long, uber light sticks and super slick 200 yard casting reels that are tricked out so that even a newbie can make a nest-free cast every time. yeesh, gimme the good ol' dayze and birds nests on every 10th cast. .... NOT!
> 
> back on topic - all of the reels mentioned have good 'n' not-so-good capabilities. all will get the job done if you let them and don't treat them like krap.


I use my Penn 140 Squidder. I also use a Penn mag power 980.
These things are tanks and can hold an ample amount of 30 pound mono.

For throwing light stuff I use an Abu Garcia Blue Yonder with 15 pound mono.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

drumdum,i must say if i had your luck with penns i wouldn't like them either.
fortunately i have had great luck with penn reels.
for well over 40 years i have been using penn reels and i can't remember a really bad one.
i'm sure they made some junk and still do make some junk but if you stick to the mid level reels and above they will stand the test of time.
there are more old penns still being used then all other brands combined(thats a guess so don't quote it as fact)
daiwa makes some low end crap too along with their good stuff.

i just got a magged saltist and it sure is sweet.
but i can't imagine dunking it and having it last.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

fish bucket said:


> you fish slosh's under water like a van stall and have no problems with the reels?
> thats pretty impressive.
> noo,thats mighty impressive!
> my penn couldn't do it and i'm very surprised any conventional can.
> .


I have dunked, dropped, and even swam with both my slosh30's and 525 mags. I am hard on my gear during a suicide weekend and expect my gear to work no matter what. Both models have held their own. I have an 8 year old and 6 year old SLOSH both make the ride every time. I have a Euro 525 mag that needs the bearings changed but still casts as far as my slosh's my newer 525 is by far the smoothest reels I have on the cast but I dont get to fish as much or as hard as I did a couple years ago. Bottom line is both reels are great and both have their upsides and down. If I am casting over and over like on the point the 525 is what I want because the gear box on the SLOSH wears a hole in my index knuckle after about 100 casts.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i am surprised that they last in that environment.
i fish in the white water and the suds are full of suspended sand.
when the reels take a wave or two they sound like hell.
i carry plenty of fresh water to flush them out.
you must be using them in much cleaner water.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

A good rinse when the wave is high and what ever is left gets pulverized on the next cast.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

fish bucket said:


> you fish slosh's under water like a van stall and have no problems with the reels?
> thats pretty impressive.
> noo,thats mighty impressive!
> my penn couldn't do it and i'm very surprised any conventional can.
> ...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The Fleas here seem to have an aversion to reel cleaning and only clean/dunk their reels when stepping into a hole and getting Point washed.

After some of them Fleas spend an entire week on the Beach, I would recommend a longer soak time for them and their equipment and perhaps a bar of Dove, especially if they decide to come out to the planks and watch a few fellas really cast a Drum rod.........

Just remember that even though it may look like/ or actually is raining 
Waders at the end of the planks are a fashion no no.........


----------



## RedNano (Oct 31, 2008)

ONESHOT said:


> thanks for the replies, forgot to say that the reel i buy, will be to replace a worn out 980 mag. i have three saltist 30's, one 525, and a 7000c3, and an avet. this will be for a backup reel. i know. i'm a tackle ho. i tried braid, toooo many unexplained breakoffs.


If you're using braids on multi, you shouldn't thumb directly on top of the braided-lines rotating on its spool trying to breaks when the sinker hits the water. Just imagine how it could hurt your bare-thumb when trying to stop a fast rotating spool would has the same hurting effect on the braided-lines in the spool. The abrasions caused on the braided-lines will result into many "unexplained breakoffs". 

IMO : you should thumb at the side of the rotating spool instead 

Of couse a proper shock leader with a slim knot joining the main braided-lines would be important. And using a thicker braided lines, eg. 50lb, to prevent "dig-ins" which could prevent backlash would be helpful too. However please note that distance would be compromised comparing with lighter mono.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Seems like more and more of the beach people are using braid on conventional reels. I certainly appreciate braid's qualities on small spinning rods.

Before we lost the end, we had a clearly posted sign at the end of Rodanthe Pier.....No Braid!.............this rule was was enforced by the pier regulars and I know of several instances where altercations occurred due to the differing viewpoints. Several times we were in the midst of a big Drum bite, beach was blown out and a few fellas came out to the end, after a great deal of complaint, they left.... rather than re-spool............they should have re-spooled and got in on the bite..............Beach was blown out during these heavy surf conditions. They did not wish to conform to the plank customs....

The issue especially with King and Especially Drum fishing off the planks is that there is so little room, if a large fish is on and there are ten-twelve rods being held aloft with all fishermen intent on clearing the inevitable overs and under's of crossing lines, as the fish is brought to the pier..............the very last thing any of the fellas want to see is their 17 or twenty pound mono being cut or worn by someone using abrasive braid.

The other issue is that although the 6500 is a great casting reel and I own several along with all rest of the ABU's including my favorite and DD's least favorite the 8600. With realistic spool capacity relegated to 15 pound test for the 6500, the extra time spent lightly playing a fish on fifteen is apt to piss off your fellow Drum Fishermen on the Planks. Even if it is minimal extra time involved they will get irritated especially if the fish is in a position that prevents others from casting out......Fish will generally come in small groups and if a reel goes off...............you want your bait out there where it will get bit...not holding it in your hand waiting your turn to cast........
As a result very few 6500's on the planks (just gives some of the grumpier fellas an issue to gripe and complain about)..............great reel for the beach, where the water is shallow and currents less pronounced. During a big blow at Rodanthe I was the only one fishing and had several drum rods out. As an experiment I took a brand new 6500 pro rocket with 14 Gami line on it......
A drum hit the 6500 rig and it was a full forty five minutes before I got that Drum back to the pier in the heavy current. The line would not have survived trying to turn the heavy fish in twenty five foot depth of angry ocean. At the net the Forty pounder broke the straight fifty pound shock when a wave came through a swept the fish and net momentarily into the air.... I remember the Drum I lose more than those I have decked or beached..
A great caster with 17 on a 6500 will be able to get over half the spool capacity out on the cast.........that only leaves 80-90 yards left for the Drum to play on........Come November 7th I am trying for North Beach Monsters not a forty inch Point fish
and a run of 200 yards is nothing for a 60-70 plus pound fish in deep water and heavy currents......

I have broke off and seen others break off too many Drum on 17-20 in deep water and consider 15 more of a unrealistic novelty option best left to the fleas....

If you want to make friends on the planks leave the braid in the truck


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Seems like more and more of the beach people are using braid on conventional reels. I certainly appreciate braid's qualities on small spinning rods.
> 
> Before we lost the end, we had a clearly posted sign at the end of Rodanthe Pier.....No Braid!.............this rule was was enforced by the pier regulars and I know of several instances where altercations occurred due to the differing viewpoints. Several times we were in the midst of a big Drum bite, beach was blown out and a few fellas came out to the end, after a great deal of complaint, they left.... rather than re-spool............they should have re-spooled and got in on the bite..............Beach was blown out during these heavy surf conditions. They did not wish to conform to the plank customs....
> 
> ...






Not true, it depends on the pier. Some piers, yes, and there's a simple solution use braid backing over mono. On the Ocean Crest where I king fish I'd say 80% of folks use braid.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Penn 525 mag for me!
Braid on everything!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Penn 525 mag for me!
Braid on everything

i'll 2nd that!

i think braid is getting a bad rap on abrasiveness.
some of the first braids were abrasive but for years now they aren't.
has anyone seen braid cutting through mono in real world situations?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Seems like more and more of the beach people are using braid on conventional reels. I certainly appreciate braid's qualities on small spinning rods.
> 
> Before we lost the end, we had a clearly posted sign at the end of Rodanthe Pier.....No Braid!.............this rule was was enforced by the pier regulars and I know of several instances where altercations occurred due to the differing viewpoints. Several times we were in the midst of a big Drum bite, beach was blown out and a few fellas came out to the end, after a great deal of complaint, they left.... rather than re-spool............they should have re-spooled and got in on the bite..............Beach was blown out during these heavy surf conditions. They did not wish to conform to the plank customs....
> 
> ...


if that be the case - using heavy tackle to winch fish in rather than play 'em - i'd find somewhere else to fish, that's just not 'fishing' for me. phooey.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"Not true, it depends on the pier. Some piers, yes, and there's a simple solution use braid backing over mono. On the Ocean Crest where I king fish I'd say 80% of folks use braid"

I should have clarified my comment to customs the Northern OBX piers and specifically for Drum Fishing OBX, where I have fished for forty some years. I mostly print my views on a couple other boards where most folks know who I am . Down South you fellas certainly may fish slightly differently. I have only fished south a few times, and because the piers I went to had assigned spots for the anchor rods, I decided to remain a Tourist and leave the heavers in the Truck, I am sure the fellas with anchor rods out did not mind a bit....


other comment

"f that be the case - using heavy tackle to winch fish in rather than play 'em - i'd find somewhere else to fish, that's just not 'fishing' for me. phooey. "

The tackle that is used for Drum on the OBX piers is not "Heavy Tackle" it is 17-20 pound running line typically co polmer and casting rods that are derived primarily from the competition distance rods developed by the Brits. I did not invent these customs, I just adhere to them as Drum Fishing on the Northern OBX piers is an insular society and for the most part everyone knows each other. If you want to part of the community you have to use methods that do not infringe on the others out at the end of the world. You do not "Horse" these fish in. If you used thirty pound and up line, you seldom get bit on the planks due to the majority of the bites hitting the baits cast furthest from the pier. IF you can not cast you do not get bit, you mostly get to watch those that can, while they are getting bowed up. If someone "holds up the show" and is using 14-15 pound line and has to take more time to play the fish, it will create conflict and conflict usually escalates.

If I made the trip to Ocean Crest, or Florida or Hawaii I would make every attempt to conform to their customs and regional rules. If I felt the rules were not to my liking, I would fish somewhere else also. When I lived in Rodanthe the locals were/are fine if no one outside the regular crew came out in October. The same general feeling is for the other piers still standing on the North Beaches. Before cell phones and Internet, no one save the ones on the end would know there was a Bite going off. In the old days new people were strongly "asked" to leave Rodanthe and it was not a "Friendly" place for outsiders.....come October. In the 1980's even the Nags Head fellas were reticent about traveling thirty miles south to a "Pirate Pier" because a few of the Hatteras Boys liked fighting more than fishing. Most of the badass fellas are older and calmer or have hung up their heavers for good, and we have lost the end, so this is just a memory of the time when all of us were looking for the fish that bested Elvin's.


Drum Fishing on the Northern OBX rewards talent and very little luck is involved. The same people year after year excel and have the multiple fish days, for the most part all of these fellas have made large sacrifices in other areas of life, order to get to that level, as a result the fishing is real serious out there during a Bite. 

My comments were meant more for someone new to the game and meant to make their day go easier and more enjoyable on the OBX Planks come Drum season. Its only unsolicited advice, whether or not someone choose to conform is of their choosing, it is not like on the Beach, at the Point if you have a problem with someone and I have had my share, you can walk on down a ways, at the end of the Planks you are right there with them.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

BeachBob said:


> if that be the case - using heavy tackle to winch fish in rather than play 'em - i'd find somewhere else to fish, that's just not 'fishing' for me. phooey.


to add to garbos comments...faster you get one in..faster u can get your next fish


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Rodanthe before we lost the end

Fish was caught with a Daiwa slosh 30 twenty pound line All Star 1508 with a competition butt.









Fish was not "Horsed in" in fact only the Father of the young man standing next to me whom I have known since he was a tot, had a Drum rod out that afternoon.

I caught three other nice ones that afternoon


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*More to add to Garbo's comments from the same 40yrs...*

Back in the days that Garbo's talking about,folks from Frisco wouldn't go to Avon,and niether Avon or Frisco guys would go to Rodanthe... It was kind of an unwritten law... I was a pier whore along with a few other of my freinds and fished them ALL without fear,because everytime I went I knew someone out there and they knew I was about catch'n a drum or king as much as they were... Far as braid,it also is an unwritten rule on most piers on Hatteras Island that you don't use it.. Unlike Garbo,I don't think braid to be any more abrassive when it comes to cutting the other guy off than mono is.. The guy with the "moving line" against the "standing still line" is gonna do the cutting,jmo from what I have seen.. Although,using braid in a situation like on the end of a pier catching drum when they are biting will not make many freinds.. Main reason is when braid gets tangled it's like working a rubic's cube,trust me on this..... I'm with Garbo when in Rome you do as the Romans........

He was talking current and big drum.. Rodanthe is known for both,you come out there with a 6500 or sometimes even a sl20 or 525, you stand a chance of getting dumped... Have seen 9000c's get down to less than two thirds of a spool with some of these 60-70lb brutes that get into that current and deep water.. First they run you through the gauntlet of everyone else's lines and then out to the deep,bucking and pullin as they go... As far as why some use 20lb test on these fish,you'd just have to see what can happen when a big drum uses deepwater and current in their favor on that pier... Will say this as well,if you use light line,you stand a chance of stressing the fish much more in a 40 plus minute battle as opposed to a 10 or 15 minute one... And in the 10-15 minute one it is as much fun as you will have in the 40 plus minute one,and as Chris said "you can bait up and catch another"... 

As far as the original topic,that seems to have gotten lost.. 525 mag operators and sl operators,can just agree to disagree...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Reels*

The bottom line is come to the point at Buxton this fall and see what the guys that are casting long and staying bowed up are useing. Most will be throwing a 525 with 17 lb suffix. A couple will be throwing a 6500 Abu. Come and see for yourself....That is not to say that a Daiwa in the right hands won't reach them, they are great and a many a Drum has and will be caught on them. I have both and usually throw a tweaked blue 7500 with 20 lb mono....I can reach them 90% of the time with it..But I have a 525 supermag on one of Tommy Wheelers prototype rods for those days when that extra 20 yards makes all the diffrence...there are times when a handfull of guys will be catching every fish..most will be throwing a 525. I think that speaks volumes.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surf rat said:


> The bottom line is come to the point at Buxton this fall and see what the guys that are casting long and staying bowed up are useing. Most will be throwing a 525 with 17 lb suffix. A couple will be throwing a 6500 Abu. Come and see for yourself....That is not to say that a Daiwa in the right hands won't reach them, they are great and a many a Drum has and will be caught on them. I have both and usually throw a tweaked blue 7500 with 20 lb mono....I can reach them 90% of the time with it..But I have a 525 supermag on one of Tommy Wheelers prototype rods for those days when that extra 20 yards makes all the diffrence...there are times when a handfull of guys will be catching every fish..most will be throwing a 525. I think that speaks volumes.


 Most of the time when Arch is on the "point" (as do a few others) he holds his own,manytimes catches more... He throws a sl20 btw... His brother pretty much does the same,he throws a shimano calcutta.. George and Nick both throw 525's.. So,as was said you can take your pick,course all of the above are Pier whores as well...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Earlier Post for photo of SL30 caught Drum did not work...

I use SHV20 a lot too and will use it without reservations, unless I think larger fish class is present....

I could post some 525M caught Drum also as I have three of them and think they are reel nice casting reels, I had Ryan put extra magnets in to slow the spool. The difference between 525M and Sl30 is slight in my opinion, it is my belief the graphite spool SL is superior for distance to the newer aluminum SHV.


When I started 10000C was common and a few fellas felt that 9000C-8600
was under-gunned at Rodanthe due to the large Sharkos that had yet to experience a strong Long line pressure in OBX. One of the greatest Rodanthe Drum fishermen of all time modified two 8600's with 10000C spools just to have a reserve. 
It was much later that smaller reels came into general use... a tuned 9000C with 17 can still cast almost as far as the newer reels.........

The 8ft and up Biters dumped everything and as we used 25 pound Stren almost exclusively then , typically they would be hard to break off if they were hooked in the corner of the mouth and out there a ways...

The largest Drum I have caught off Rodanthe and a couple off of Avalon, All 60 pound plus fish all ran off 300 yards of line in current. The biggest one 54" took my 8600 down to the spool that was filled to 1/8" of the rim with 20 pound Trilene, this was in a blow and the current was crankin....The fish get out in that current and head down Avon way.......that fish would have been lost on a three hundred yard capacity reel........These fish were taken in wave/current conditions that made fishing from the beach impossible. Avon gets "Blown out" in these conditions and those fellas would head north to Rodanthe when their 10 oz sinkers started floating.......

I think the solution for reel selection is to get them all and have at least one larger 300-400 yard capacity reel rigged as backup in case the "Old Dog" school of seventy-eighty plus Drum shows up and is chewin.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Earlier Post for photo of SL30 caught Drum did not work...
> 
> I use SHV20 a lot too and will use it without reservations, unless I think larger fish class is present....
> 
> ...


 None of the younglions believe a drum can dump you on one of the smaller reels,glad someone on this board has been there and done it as well.. We got something in common,my biggest drum on Rodanthe as well,same length (cause,as a planker,you measure same as I, fork length  ) He took me down two thirds or better on a 9000c,which is plenty enough to have dumpped these smaller reels today,unless they had plenty of braid on em,then it would probably have to be rebuilt after that..  

Can remember one night out there with our "redheaded coheart",hooked into one with a progear and 17..( Progears have nice drags,cast great,just couldn't keep a clicker in em..) Anyway,with tons of heat,fish took me three quarter way down.. Our redheaded buddy said "sure wish one of those folks that use the *baby reels* was out here to see this... "  Fish wasn't but 48 fl,but got into that current and was heading to England...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Our redheaded buddy said "sure wish one of those folks that use the *baby reels* was out here to see this...  Fish wasn't but 48 fl,but got into that current and was heading to England...


maybe russell only had the heat on Med-Hi?

Hey kenny, ya ever think that they maybe baby reels to ya'll but in my hands they're fullsize?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> maybe russell only had the heat on Med-Hi?
> 
> Hey kenny, ya ever think that they maybe baby reels to ya'll but in my hands they're fullsize?


 Actually I had the fish on and "our redheaded freind" was just watching,promise,I didn't have the *uglystick commercial drag* on him,at least hadn't pulled the cokebottle out to beat the star down yet,but had that fusion buckled up....  

Yes,you do have kinda "danty hands" I would guess,course that's why you can tie a nailknot so well....


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The slosh is nothing more than a 525 on training wheels.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

For anybody looking to get your "mag" on, it will be tough to beat this deal. 





http://www.tackledirect.com/pengrapgsser.html


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

phillyguy said:


> For anybody looking to get your "mag" on, it will be tough to beat this deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O thanks for that I love my slosh now I got to buy the 525 cause of plillyguy and his dum butt sale link


----------



## duneyeti (Feb 5, 2009)

*dern good deal*

might have to order one and pick up a new rod at RDT in a few weeks to mount it on. I mean, I need a new rig for fall fishing, right? I guess they're clearing them out for the new 'squall'?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I prefer the Saltist 20 over the 525mag.

Both cast very well, maybe a slight advantage to the Penn.

But the two 525s I've owned didn't hold up on the beach very well.

I'll stick with the Daiwas. 

Again, Ford vs. Chevy.


----------

